# Has anyone tried treatment for hairloss? Does it work?



## Iopu (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm 25 and my hairline is starting to recede quite badly. I'm thinking of trying regaine and/or finisterade. I'll probably go see a docter. Has anyone tried treatment for hairloss? Did it work, any sides?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have we not got a new board sponsor who deals in this type of thing ?

Let me check :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Get a pregnant cow to lick the bald spot :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/spexhair/


----------



## Iopu (Mar 24, 2013)

Milky said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/spexhair/


Thanks, I didn't know that was there.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

i hav considered gettin implants, but ill wait till its bad enuf to warrant it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I was once worried about my hair, then i shaved it off. No more troubles. Iv got about 8 tubs of finasteride that i never got round to using. Does it help beards grow? Lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My treatment was a grade 0.5 all over, works a treat.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Milky said:


> Have we not got a new board sponsor who deals in this type of thing ?
> 
> Let me check :thumbup1:


yeah, the guy whos spent tens of thousands on transplants etc and now sells 'information' - obviously trying to recoup some money


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just get hair pigmentation before u go bald and then u will be sorted for life lol


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I always think if someone like Elton John who sorta blew a mil on flowers one year can't get it

sorted then there's no hope for joe public, just cut it short and find something else to worry about .......

(But if you a speccy git don't forget some quality prescription oaklys)


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I was petrified off going bald then just give up caring 2 all over now funnily enough after about 5 cycles later not even a sighn off any more hair loss couldn't give rats **** if did fall out anyhow


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

I wouldn't touch Finasteride, it can ruin your dick. Google about it..

I'm on Rogaine at the moment, not sure if it works but only been on for a few months. It's way too expensive though, i'll try and get a prescription for it soon!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

If it's going, it's going.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Deary me, the same old predictable responses to this question of 'shave it off, lol' and 'live with it' :yawn:

This is a bodybuilding forum where the vast majority of members are concerned about how they look since they train, so how about not bothering to post if you don't have anything helpful to say?

OP - finasteride and dutasteride work - they also have sides for many people that are creepers so be careful if you go down that route and research fully.

Minoxidil seems relatively successful for many and does not mess with hormones like the above.

@Bensif posted up some good info recently on topical spironolactone, which blocks DHT on the scalp as opposed to the systemic action of fina and duta.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

I am using finesteride 1.25mg Ed some times eod. Have been on it for a month now. No sides from it , libido is up and the shedding has slowed way down!!

I researched up on it before taking and it does have some bad sides but not every one gets them.

Worth a try op


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

shieldsy said:


> I am using finesteride 1.25mg Ed some times eod. Have been on it for a month now. No sides from it , libido is up and the shedding has slowed way down!!
> 
> I researched up on it before taking and it does have some bad sides but not every one gets them.
> 
> Worth a try op


It defo works but the sides are creepers, trust me. You won't notice from day to day but one day you will realise how your libido has gone and your drive and zest for life has too.

Watch out for estrogenic sides too. I would consider running a low dose AI such as aromasin if I was to run it again.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Spironolactone is the best solution IMO. You need DHT in your body and it is actually great for hair growth. The trouble with DHT is it either binds to the prostate or scalp. Spiro blocks DHT topically at the scalp.

I bought 100g for around $180 quite a whole ago now. Spiro only dissolves in alcohol so you need to mix it with rubbing alcohol. I use 50ml alcohol and 50ml alpecin after shampoo liquid mixed with 5g powder. This makes a 5% solution.

If you are off hormones or cruising then using a 5% solution AM and PM should prevent hair loss and even regrow some. I was receding slightly on both sides but it's fully regained now. The only other thing I use is Nizoral twice a week.

I used to lose hair looking at a vial of test. Currently on 1.5g (Enan and prop) as a bit of break from other compounds and not losing any.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

@Bensif can you clear some PMs mate need to PM you about spiro


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Before you think about a hair transplant - I used to work with a bloke who'd had a hair transplant about 15 years previously to fill in where the hair had gone from his temples & thicken out around the crown.

His MPB had kept on advancing, and when I knew him he was completely bald on top except for a luxuriant tuft on either temple, and some studding around his crown. He looked like a middle aged Keith Flint


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

A wig?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Before you think about a hair transplant - I used to work with a bloke who'd had a hair transplant about 15 years previously to fill in where the hair had gone from his temples & thicken out around the crown.
> 
> His MPB had kept on advancing, and when I knew him he was completely bald on top except for a luxuriant tuft on either temple, and some studding around his crown. He looked like a middle aged Keith Flint


I have read that people having transplants are prescribed finasteride to maintain what they have. Look at Rooney and the mess they made of his. I think he's had more done since the first one. On the other hand James Nesbit looks years younger. I think the timing is obviously relevant.

The thing is though they cost a fortune which most normal people can't afford.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> @Bensif can you clear some PMs mate need to PM you about spiro


All done mate, sorry.


----------

